# Pet Food Recall, updated info, for certain parts of the USA



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

This list has expanded again and now contains 12 brands, some include cat food, all are kibble formulas. Not all states are affected, the distributions are listed also. All are foods manufactured at a specific plant in South Carolina, USA

The links (on the recall page, click on the brand and it will open a new link) will give you codes and dates and locations, so you can determine if the food you are feeding (if you use one of these brands) is part of the recall. If you have not saved the bag, call the company and they will instruct you on what to do.

Diamond Pet Recall |

Brands affected, so far

Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul
Country Value
Diamond
Diamond Naturals
Premium Edge
Professional
4Health
Taste of the Wild
Apex
Kirkland Signature/Kirkland Signature Nature's Domain 
Canidae

PS for some reason Wellness is not on the list in the link, but the wellness puppy food IS part of the recall. Link below:

News

.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

The main issue seems to be HUMANS getting sick, but why take a chance, eh?

CDC - Salmonella Infantis Infections Linked to Dry Dog Food - Salmonella


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just found out why Wellness puppy was not on the Diamond list: Because Diamond does not manufacture Wellness. Wellness was using that particular plant, for that one food, but Diamond did not apparently feel the need to add them to their list.

Also:

Natural Balance, which also is not on the list, is another, they are not manufactured by Diamond foods, but used the plant for some of their dog foods.

Here are the NB foods affected

Natural Balance Pet Foods Inc.®


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh that just frightened me. My dogs are fed Canidae, but fortunately I'm not in one of the states that has a recall on that brand. I feel so sorry for the people and pets that have been effected by this.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Solid Gold added to the recall list.

Seems to me they ought to be posting this on their home product site. Not everyone uses facebook.

Solid Gold Health Products for Pets, Inc. | Facebook

Again, like the others who are not made by Diamond, but only use the plant for certain foods, not all Solid gold foods are affected. Read the link and check your food against the information provided.

Actually, on second thought, since not everyone belongs to facebook I will post the information here



> May 7, 2012
> Just a few hours ago, Solid Gold received information that two batches of our foods were made at the Diamond Gaston plant around the same time period as some of the previously recalled foods of other brands. Though we have had zero complaints about these particular batches, we have decided to recall them as a precautionary measure. Due to the time difference between us and the appropriate FDA office, there was not enough time in the day to further discuss this voluntary recall with the FDA. We are announcing this now because we know our customers are concerned and didn't want an entire night to go by without this information being available to the public. Tomorrow morning (May 8th), after speaking with the FDA, Solid Gold will officially institute a voluntary recall of two batches of food made at the Diamond Gaston facility.
> The following products will be part of this voluntary precautionary recall. Only the two foods with this particular best before date and batch code will be part of the recall.
> Solid Gold WolfKing Large Breed Adult Food:
> ...


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't think I posted the Apex link in this thread before

Apex Pet Foods Initiates Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food Due to the Potential for Salmonella No Pet or Human Illnesses have been Reported Associated With Apex Dog Food


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE - May 11, 2012 - On May 4, 2012, Natural Balance Pet Foods announced a voluntary recall of certain dry pet food formulas manufactured by Diamond Pet Foods at their Gaston, South Carolina facility. Link to original press release: Natural Balance Pet Foods Initiates Voluntary Recall of Certain Dry Pet Food Due to the Potential for Salmonella Contamination
> 
> The original press release contained a typographical error in the Best By Date of one of the products listed. It stated a Best By Date of March 12, 2013 when it should have been March 13, 2013.
> 
> ...


Complete info here:

Correction to Date Code in Natural Balance Pet Foodsâ?? Voluntary Recall Dated May 4, 2012 Due to the Potential for Salmonella Contamination


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Another food added to the list complete information here:

Diamond Pet Foods : Information



> Diamond Naturals Small Breed Adult Dog Lamb & Rice Formula samples, 6 pound and 18 pound bag sizes, manufactured on Aug. 26, 2011,
> 
> Production Code & Best Before Dates:
> 
> ...


----------



## hohnerpud (Jun 15, 2012)

Because Diamond does not manufacture Wellness. Wellness was using that particular plant, for that one food, but Diamond did not apparently feel the need to add them to their list.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Kirkland is the brand sold in Costcos in England also.


----------

